# Whats all the "Bark" about...



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in the market for a Bark collar and torn between 2 models. I need ya'll's advise and know how to help me.

Whats the differences :

Tri-Tronics Bark Limitor G3 

~VS~

SportDog Deluxe SBC-18 Bark Collar

I know that the sportdog model has dual detection(based on sound with vibration) so you don't get false corrections.


----------



## TANK (Oct 25, 2007)

The Dogtra Ys500 has worked for me with no problems. It has good battery life and I think it does well on corrections on the right setting. it also work on the vocal cords.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

TANK said:


> The Dogtra Ys500 has worked for me with no problems. It has good battery life and I think it does well on corrections on the right setting. it also work on the vocal cords.


+1

Reliable and effective.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

The dogtra uses NiMH batteries, that the manual recommends recharging for 10 hours every 15 days of normal use.

The TriTronics collar uses a replaceable 3v battery that they claim lasts up to one year with no charging. (its not rechargeable)

Both use vocal cord vibration triggers to limit false activations.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I have Lovetts', the little Dogtra 300 and the 500. These are all OK and I guess I'd go with the Dogtra YS500 if I needed another, but I haven't tried TT's.

In the past I had some brand (don't recall) cheap bark collar that would give some nasty false corrections. (Went in the trash.)


----------



## wsyocum (Nov 10, 2003)

Have both the Dogtra and TT. All my new ones will be Dogtra.


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I have both the tritronics and dogtra bark collars... both are activated by the vocal cords, both have settings for the ammount of correction needed, both seem to stand up well to the weather. I prefer the tritronics as it is always ready to go and swapping out the battery is so much easier than doing so with the dogtra.


----------



## IdahoMike (Nov 29, 2010)

I have the Tri-Tronics bark collar and have no complaints.


----------

